# Mirror Lake Hwy



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Any word yet if it's all open or partially open or not open at all yet. Just tried calling Kamas and Evanston R.S but they are closed for the day. Just wondering what anyone has heard yet. Thought I might try doing some bow hunting this weekend for a big muley buck! (just kidding) I am anxious to get out and do some camping/backpacking though.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear reports that you can drive to the Washington lake area... but I would assume there would still be snow there as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Send wyogoob a PM; he practically lives there.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Just found out that Mirror Lake Hwy from the Evanston side is open to Sulphur Creek Campground. From the Kamas side it is open to about Murdock Basin. Wanted to try and go to Whitney Reservoir this weekend, but the area is still closed. The reservoir is still frozen and there are still big drifts across the road. Just an FYI for anyone wanting to head into this area this weekend.


----------

